# Midlands bodyshop



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi all,

Brothers car was reversed into by next door, small amount of paintwork damage but we want it fixed properly.

Any suggestions for someone in/near Worcestershire?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Tim, I work for a bodyshop group and i'll happily give you the details over PM.

just let me know chap


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Reynolds of Rushock did a fine job on a mates car..


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks both, truth be told I forgot about this thread! 

In the end he went to a company called Premier paint & body in Cheltenham. Their reviews are excellent and a family member had used them for a large repair on a <1 yo Pug 108, which I couldn't pick up on. 

They've done what I'd say is a perfect job.


----------

